# Pressemeldung: Seenotretter befreien zwei Wattwanderer vor Föhr aus Lebensgefahr



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Seenotretter befreien zwei junge Wattwanderer vor Föhr aus Lebensgefahr
​* 
*Von Amrums Nordspitze aus betrachtet, liegt die östliche Nachbarinsel Föhr am Horizont zum Greifen nah. Bei Niedrigwasser scheint sie innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu Fuß zu erreichen zu sein. Von diesem Eindruck haben sich zwei junge Männer am Freitagabend, 7. April 2017, täuschen lassen. Ohne in den Tidenkalender zu schauen, versuchten sie, das Wattenmeer zu Fuß zu durchqueren – und liefen dabei direkt in die auflaufende Flut hinein. Die Amrumer Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) befreiten sie aus Lebensgefahr.*


Gegen 18.45 Uhr erfuhr die Besatzung des Seenotrettungskreuzers ERNST MEIER-HEDDE von der Notlage der beiden Wattwanderer. „Spaziergänger auf der Insel hatten die 26 und 25 Jahre alten Männer beobachtet“, berichtet Vormann Sven Witzke.



Mit dem Tochterboot LOTTE nahmen die Seenotretter Kurs auf die beiden Schleswig-Holsteiner, die in der Nähe von Hamburg zu Hause sind. Nur etwa 300 Meter von der Insel Föhr entfernt hatte die auflaufende Flut die Verunglückten eingeschlossen. Vom rettenden Ufer trennte die beiden ein tiefer Priel, den sie nicht durchqueren konnten.



Als die Seenotretter eintrafen, stand den Wattwanderern das acht Grad kalte Nordseewasser bereits bis zu den Hüften. Durch die Bergungspforte der LOTTE nahm die Besatzung die leicht Unterkühlten an Bord des Tochterbootes und hüllte sie in wärmende Decken. Zudem versorgten die Seenotretter eine Schnittwunde, die sich einer der beiden am Fuß zugezogen hatte.



Überrascht waren die revierkundigen Seenotretter nicht nur vom völlig falschen Zeitpunkt, zu dem die beiden jungen Männer ihre Wattwanderung begonnen hatten. „Auch die Route, die sie für die gut zwei Seemeilen zwischen Norddorf auf Amrum und Utersum auf Föhr gewählt hatten, ist denkbar ungeeignet. Einer der beiden gefährlichen Priele ist nur an einer einzigen Stelle zu durchwaten, die die Wattführer genau kennen. Der andere Priel ist auf dieser Höhe selbst bei Niedrigwasser nicht zu durchqueren“, warnt Vormann Witzke.



Die Gefahren des Wattenmeeres werden immer wieder unterschätzt. Die Seenotretter wenden sich mit ihrem umfangreichen Präventionsprogramm „Sicher auf See“ auch an Wattwanderer (www.sicher-auf-see.de). Sie raten Revierunkundigen, das Watt ausschließlich unter fachkundiger Leitung eines erfahrenen Wattführers zu erkunden. Die sicheren Wattwanderzeiten sind durch Ebbe und Flut fest vorgegeben und ändern sich ständig. Darüber informieren Gezeitenkalender, die bei den Kurverwaltungen an der Küste in der Regel kostenlos erhältlich sind.


----------

